# 22 lber down 5/14



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Shot this 22 lb gobbler with 1.6" spurs and an 11" beard. He came in struttin and following a hen at 8 am. Both were silent. Not much gobbling heard. The birds were not talking back all season. I backed off on my calling and did more purring and cluckin and a lot of silence. I tried to position myself were I thought was their travel route and it paid off. I was hunting a big open field two days earlier on 5/13 and had a hen and jake decoy out. I saw 15-20 birds 100-200 yds away throughout the morning and I know they heard and saw me but no one was interested kept on going their own way. That is very frustrating. 
LindyRigger


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice bird, great hooks on him!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Good job on that big bird.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Holy crap! Look at the hooks on that bird! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks. They were definitely the largest and sharpest hooks I have shot.
LindyRigger


----------

